# Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008



## Vince (15 Abr 2008 às 22:53)

Tópico especial de previsões, modelos, alertas e outra informação importante ou urgente referente à situação dos próximos dias, denominado aqui no forum de sistema depressionário «Balduína».


*Notas Importantes*

* Coloca neste tópico apenas informações de acordo com as regras dos tópicos de previsão (ver aqui). 
Para o seguimento da situação usa o outro tópico: > Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008

* As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.

* O nome «Balduína» tem origem num processo de nomear depressões ou sistemas depressionários interno do MeteoPT.com e não deve ser entendida como uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades. Mais informações sobre esse assunto aqui. O nome «Balduína» foi sugerido pelo membro Brigantia.


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Abr 2008 às 23:22)

A existência de sistemas frontais bem definidos e a maneira como se podem posicionar, face à localização dos núcleos da Balduína e face à localização relativamente a Portugal, promete afectar todo o território nacional.
É de prever temporal e alertas laranja por todo o País.

Segundo os modelos, estas superfícies frontais frias deverão ser ricas em células bastante desenvolvidas. Portanto, bastante activas. Note-se que estamos na primavera e já há massas de ar relativamente quentes no sector onde entra ar tropical marítimo. Por outro lado, o ar pós-frontal, polar e ainda bastante frio, deverá empurrar o ar quente e húmido bem para cima. Ao contrário da Andrea, na Balduína as superfícies frontais deverão ser determinantes no estado do tempo que se avizinha. É de esperar mais fenómenos tornádicos.

Aqui, por Lisboa:

Céu velado com cirrostratos. Vento fraco.

1012 hPa

15º C


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2008 às 00:46)

*Animação do GFS MeteoPT (saída das 18z)*

Temos então o GFS e outros modelos a indicarem uma ciclogénese explosiva. 

993 hPa / 5ªf 09z
989 hpa / 5ªf 12z
983 hpa / 5ªf 15z
978 hPa / 5ªf 18z
974 hPa / 5ªf 21z
974 hPa / 6ªf 00z
973 hPa / 6ªf 03z

Uma queda da pressão de 993 hPa para 974Hpa, cerca de 19 hPa, em apenas 12 horas na 5ªfeira.
O que define uma ciclogénese explosiva nas nossas latitudes é a queda rápida de pressão de 17hPa em 24 horas, neste caso o GFS prevê uma descida superior em metade do tempo. 
É impressionante, situação a seguir com extremo cuidado, principalmente na Galiza. Vamos ver se os modelos mantem ou não este cenário extremamente invulgar.


----------



## Relâmpago (16 Abr 2008 às 01:33)

Segundo o IM a Madeira não será muito afectada. Segundo esta previsão, ainda, não haverá precipitação.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Abr 2008 às 02:13)

Vince disse:


> *
> 
> Uma queda da pressão de 993 hPa para 974Hpa, cerca de 19 hPa, em apenas 12 horas na 5ªfeira.
> O que define uma ciclogénese explosiva nas nossas latitudes é a queda rápida de pressão de 17hPa em 24 horas, neste caso o GFS prevê uma descida superior em metade do tempo.
> ...


*

E a Galiza aqui tão perto.
A esta distância é já seguro a ciclogénese explosiva.
A sua rota está grosso modo, traçada.
Mas ainda haverá lugar a pequenas correcções.
Imaginemos que a pequena correcção nas próximas saídas dos modelos,ainda cava um pouco mais a Balduina e a posiciona ligeiramente mais para sul?
Será uma das hipóteses.Porque não?
Bom, se tal acontecesse,em vez do temporal de chuva e vento  que já é certo que de quinta para sexta vai assolar o NW,poderíamos estar a falar de Evento Histórico...
A Galiza? - é mesmo aqui ao lado...*


----------



## Pina (16 Abr 2008 às 02:21)

Relâmpago disse:


> A existência de sistemas frontais bem definidos e a maneira como se podem posicionar, face à localização dos núcleos da Balduína e face à localização relativamente a Portugal, promete afectar todo o território nacional.
> É de prever temporal e alertas laranja por todo o País.
> 
> Segundo os modelos, estas superfícies frontais frias deverão ser ricas em células bastante desenvolvidas. Portanto, bastante activas. Note-se que estamos na primavera e já há massas de ar relativamente quentes no sector onde entra ar tropical marítimo. Por outro lado, o ar pós-frontal, polar e ainda bastante frio, deverá empurrar o ar quente e húmido bem para cima. Ao contrário da Andrea, na Balduína as superfícies frontais deverão ser determinantes no estado do tempo que se avizinha. É de esperar mais fenómenos tornádicos.
> ...




Quer dizer que vêm aí trovoadas para a região centro?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Abr 2008 às 08:14)




----------



## storm (16 Abr 2008 às 08:16)

Alerta do Estofex para thunderstorms para o período das 6 horas de hoje até as 6 horas de dia 17.






Só espero é que a Balduína traga mais trovoadas do que a Andrea


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2008 às 09:57)

Já se falou de chuvas que poderão ser intensas...
Já se falou no vento que soprará forte...

Na minha memória de temporais recentes, um fenómeno de ciclogénese explosiva traz sempre muitos perigos e é preciso estar muito atento. Lembro-me de alertas vermelhos do IM salvo erro na situação de novembro 2006 e lembro-me dos efeitos de um forte temporal que se não estou em erro se deveu a uma "ciclogénese explosiva" (pelo referido também no seguimento aqui efectuado)

Acho que devemos acompanhar mesmo com todo o cuidado esta situação... mas já agora fica a achega de mais um elemento:

O IM fala em neve a partir dos 1000 / 1400 metros nestes dias! Ora podemos estar a falar de um nevão de contornos muito interessantes para a estrela:






Vamos a ver o que isto vai dar


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2008 às 11:09)

Se por um lado tenho a sensação que já vi a depressão mais cavada pelo gfs, nunca vi foi tanta água num curto periodo como esta run mostra:





Aguardo as vossas preciosas análises


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2008 às 11:25)

Sim, falando de pressão e vento, a depressão já não é tão cavada nas últimas duas saídas do GFS, 10hPa a mais o que é bastante.

No entanto a trajectória está um pouco mais a sul, com o centro a atravessar a Galiza, antes passava mesmo a norte, pelo que para o litoral norte e centro de Portugal em termos de vento continua importante, as diferenças na prática podem não ser muitas dada esta trajectória mais por sul. Mas para a Galiza ficou bem menos extremo.


*Aqui fica o GFS MeteoPT (Saída 06Z)*


----------



## LUPER (16 Abr 2008 às 11:32)

Assim primeira vista parece que vamos ter mais vento par o centro e norte, mesmo que a pressão tenha aumentado, pois a passagem mais a sul é pior é termos de vento.


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2008 às 11:47)

LUPER disse:


> Assim primeira vista parece que vamos ter mais vento par o centro e norte, mesmo que a pressão tenha aumentado, pois a passagem mais a sul é pior é termos de vento.



A animação gfs meteoPT parece indicar isso pelo menos em comparação com as de ontem sensivelmente a esta hora! Analisando a zona mais "avermelhada" dos ventos parece estarmos a  subir para a zona dos 80km/h, isto provavelmente com rajadas muito significativas! Comparando a Andrea com a Balduína (nota extra: e venham lá dizer se isto de nomear depressões não tem utilidade!) esta última tem um carácter que eu defeniria como "mais explosivo" uma vez que basicamente traz em algumas horas aquilo que a Andrea espalhou bem mais no tempo! Embora o balanço seja igual, a minha memória meteorológica diz que eventos depressionários mais curtos são muitas vezes mais marcantes! (exemplo: precipitações abundantes em poucas horas, ficam geralmente mais na memória).

Mas veremos, a Balduína já aí está e os primeiros abanões começam em poucas horas... assim poderemos tirar as primeiras notas...


----------



## ACalado (16 Abr 2008 às 12:21)

agora que vamos ter uma bela regadela vamos


----------



## Brigantia (16 Abr 2008 às 13:57)

Reparem na saída das 0Z do HIRLAM...vamos ver se o GFS acompanha o HIRLAM, porque a confirmar-se esta situação podemos estar perante uma situação bastante complicada...





© aemet


----------



## Pina (16 Abr 2008 às 14:20)

Brigantia disse:


> Reparem na saída das 0Z do HIRLAM...vamos ver se o GFS acompanha o HIRLAM, porque a confirmar-se esta situação podemos estar perante uma situação bastante complicada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Complicada em que sentido?


----------



## RMira (16 Abr 2008 às 14:23)

É uma depressão bastante cavada, pode levar a ventos excepcionalmente fortes! Atenção com o estado do mar e registos de possíveis situações extremas, principalmente no sábado.


----------



## mauro miranda (16 Abr 2008 às 14:25)

mirones disse:


> É uma depressão bastante cavada, pode levar a ventos excepcionalmente fortes! Atenção com o estado do mar e registos de possíveis situações extremas, principalmente no sábado.



é verdade de acordo com o br.weather.com, no sábado espera-se chuva, trovoada e vento, enquanto que no domingo espera-se apenas chuva, isto na região de lisboa


----------



## RMira (16 Abr 2008 às 14:42)

Não querendo dizer que algo ocorra nesta zona pois todos sabemos a imprevisibilidade do tempo convectivo, é de registar para já este meteograma para Lisboa onde se pode constatar uma tarde complicada de Sábado.

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2267057


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2008 às 14:53)

mirones disse:


> Não querendo dizer que algo ocorra nesta zona pois todos sabemos a imprevisibilidade do tempo convectivo, é de registar para já este meteograma para Lisboa onde se pode constatar uma tarde complicada de Sábado.
> 
> http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2267057



É verdade Mirones, o que o freemeteo aponta especificamente para sábado, é aquilo que o GFS parece apontar para uma grande faixa do centro do país nesse periodo:










Como dizes, e a meu ver muito bem, a imprevisibilidade acontece e essa situação é provável de acontecer em muitos mais sitios que não Lisboa! Mas será um dos periodos mais intensos da Balduína, naquela que será a sua segunda e parece-me última grande investida!


----------



## jpmartins (16 Abr 2008 às 15:10)

Sim ao que parece sábado á tarde será uma altura importante da Balduína, mas a que mais me preocupa () é as primeiras horas do dia 18 (entre as 00h e as 2h).


----------



## dgstorm (16 Abr 2008 às 15:15)

Esta Balduina é mais forte que a Andrea ?
E em termos de tornados tambem podem ocorrer ?... a probabilidade é maior ou menor ?


----------



## RMira (16 Abr 2008 às 15:33)

Penso que (e apenas é a minha opinião) são fenómenos diferentes e não podem ser comparáveis. A "Andrea" teve caracteristicas subtropicais e esta "Balduína" estará sob influência do Jet Stream tradicional (Corrente do Golfo) com condições a maior abaixamento de temperatura, parece-me mais cavada ainda que a "Andrea" (poderá trazer ventos muito fortes, especialmente para as regiões acima do Rio Mondego) e chuvas moderadas, podendo ser fortes no Norte e Centro até sexta feira e estendendo-se até ao Sul no sábado onde a sua convectividade irá deixar-nos colados ao monitor 

Se vai haver tornados, não o podemos dizer porque são coisas imprevisiveis de acontecer, se a probabilidade de acontecer é maior ou menos que no caso "Andrea", sinceramente, parece-me que é menor, apesar de achar que no caso da "Balduína" poderemos ter ainda mais precipitação.


----------



## mauro miranda (16 Abr 2008 às 16:03)

mirones disse:


> Penso que (e apenas é a minha opinião) são fenómenos diferentes e não podem ser comparáveis. A "Andrea" teve caracteristicas subtropicais e esta "Balduína" estará sob influência do Jet Stream tradicional (Corrente do Golfo) com condições a maior abaixamento de temperatura, parece-me mais cavada ainda que a "Andrea" (poderá trazer ventos muito fortes, especialmente para as regiões acima do Rio Mondego) e chuvas moderadas, podendo ser fortes no Norte e Centro até sexta feira e estendendo-se até ao Sul no sábado onde a sua convectividade irá deixar-nos colados ao monitor
> Se vai haver tornados, não o podemos dizer porque são coisas imprevisiveis de acontecer, se a probabilidade de acontecer é maior ou menos que no caso "Andrea", sinceramente, parece-me que é menor, apesar de achar que no caso da "Balduína" poderemos ter ainda mais precipitação.




e quanto as trovoadas? serão mais do que a andrea? o que te parece?


----------



## RMira (16 Abr 2008 às 16:11)

mauro miranda disse:


> e quanto as trovoadas? serão mais do que a andrea? o que te parece?



Sendo apenas a minha opinião (como disse a pouco), comparar os dois casos é complicado. Por exemplo, na "Andrea" o litoral ficou às moscas ao passo que o interior foi bem atacado, agora parece-me que a probabilidade de haver trovoadas está lá, no norte mais na sexta, no centro e sul mais no sábado.

Em relação ao número, se é mais ou menos que na última isso é aquela resposta que todos gostariamos de saber, mas é por isso que a meteorologia é tão fascinante!


----------



## jpmartins (16 Abr 2008 às 16:29)

Lisboa, 16 Abr (Lusa) - As condições meteorológicas vão agravar-se gradualmente a partir de hoje à tarde, prevendo-se um pico de chuva forte entre a tarde de quinta-feira e a manhã de sexta-feira, disse fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia.

A alteração do estado do tempo deve-se a uma depressão que está centrada a norte dos Açores e que se desloca para Leste, para Portugal continental, com "cavamento rápido".

"Esta situação (de uma depressão com cavamento rápido) não é muito frequente mas é normal", disse à Lusa a meteorologista Maria João Frada.

De acordo com a aproximação desta situação, o tempo vai começar a mudar a partir de hoje com chuva em várias partes do território, aumentando a intensidade a partir de sexta-feira à tarde.

A mesma fonte adiantou que o período crítico será entre o final da tarde de quinta-feira e o início da manhã de sexta-feira, altura em que a chuva deverá cair forte, sobretudo no litoral norte e centro.

O vento será igualmente forte, com rajadas que poderão chegar aos 90 quilómetros por hora no litoral e aos 120 nas terras altas.

A meteorologista disse ainda à Lusa que a chuva por vezes forte se deverá manter em Portugal continental até domingo, de acordo com as previsões que se podem fazer hoje.

As temperaturas máximas vão também descer, referiu a fonte.

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) já foi informada da previsão de agravamento do estado do tempo, adiantou a fonte.


SB

Lusa/fim


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2008 às 16:54)

O GFS é sempre a mesma coisa...  de um temporal historico no Norte passa a uma depressão normal  mas tem outros modelos que dizem o contrario


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2008 às 17:00)

miguel disse:


> O GFS é sempre a mesma coisa...  de um temporal historico no Norte passa a uma depressão normal  mas tem outros modelos que dizem o contrario



De certa forma... não vou colocar a imagem da run que saiu agora uma vez que acaba por ser próxima da run das 6z para a noite de quinta feira, mas a verdade é que retira um pouco de precipitação! De qualquer forma não deixa de ser uma grande carga de água! 
Mas aquele modelo Hirlam que o Brigantia postou mostra algo bem mais acentuado! E o HIRLAM tem a sua credibilidade. Quem sabe o cenário que vai acontecer não esteja algures entre os dois...


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2008 às 17:06)

*GFS MeteoPT (Saída 12Z)*


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2008 às 17:09)

Bem pelo que vejo teremos dois períodos de forte actividade o primeiro ao fim do dia de Quinta e inicio de madrugada de sexta com chuvadas muito fortes, o vento segundo as ultimas runs do GFS  não seria o maior problema neste dia...o segundo momento complicado será durante a tarde de Sábado ai já com vento muito forte em especial no Litoral Centro e Sul  e chuva forte e trovoadas em especial no Litoral...


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2008 às 17:12)

Obrigado Vince! O GFS MeteoPT é sem dúvida um grande complemento a este tópico!

Olhei para as duas runs 6z e 12z e de facto esta "descava" um pouco... Vejamos as próximas mas sobretudo o evoluir em "directo"!


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2008 às 17:15)

vitamos disse:


> Mas aquele modelo Hirlam que o Brigantia postou mostra algo bem mais acentuado! E o HIRLAM tem a sua credibilidade. Quem sabe o cenário que vai acontecer não esteja algures entre os dois...



O problema desse HIRLAM (que era das 00z) num cenário destes em que um modelo como o GFS começa a divergir tanto, pode-se considerar o HIRLAM já desactualizado, pois a tão curto prazo mais importante que as diferenças entre modelos começa a ser a antiguidade da informação que os gerou. Quando sair o Hirlam 12Z já teremos algo mais para analisar, mas a quando da Andrea o Hirlam mostrou sempre pressões mais baixas em relação que veio a suceder, mas por exemplo a nível de precipitação lidou melhor que o GFS em boa parte do evento, sobretudo num dos dias em que o GFS andou aos papeis, corrigindo depois nos últimos.


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2008 às 17:19)

Vince disse:


> O problema desse HIRLAM (que era das 00z) num cenário destes em que um modelo como o GFS começa a divergir tanto, pode-se considerar o HIRLAM já desactualizado, pois a tão curto prazo mais importante que as diferenças entre modelos começa a ser a antiguidade da informação que os gerou. Quando sair o Hirlam 12Z já teremos algo mais para analisar, mas a quando da Andrea o Hirlam mostrou sempre pressões mais baixas em relação que veio a suceder, mas por exemplo a nível de precipitação lidou melhor que o GFS em boa parte do evento, sobretudo num dos dias em que o GFS andou aos papeis, corrigindo depois nos últimos.



Esclarecidissimo! Aguardemos então!


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2008 às 17:20)

Algo me diz que a run das 18 vai agravar o cenario para Sábado em termos de ventos...os 985hpa estão ali ao virar da esquina


----------



## Rog (16 Abr 2008 às 17:40)

Análise do sistema depressionário às 14h:





Perto de Portugal é visivel a chegada de uma frente quente da depressão B1 que trará consigo a chuva por vezes forte e vento com rajadas até 80km/h.

A Noroeste dos Açores já se formou a depressão B2. Esta depressão chegará a Portugal no fim do dia de amanhã com uma rápida intensificação, com ventos muito fortes que podem atingir os 120 km/h e chuva por vezes forte. Há possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 1400 metros também para o fim do dia.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Abr 2008 às 18:05)

Ainda será cedo para certezas absolutas, mas parece óbvio que o cenário de cavamento da depressão até aos 974 hPa que foi sustentado por mais que um modelo e em mais que uma saída está já afastado.Contudo ,e já contando com esta ultima saida do GFS (12Z) o  temporal de chuva e sobretudo vento para o norte continua de pé sobretudo tarde/noite de amanhã/madrugada de sexta. 
Não será um evento histórico mas ainda assim, irá surpreender os mais distraídos destas coisas do tempo. 
Depois, há fortes  indícios de um novo cavamento para sábado de um novo núcleo depressionário que a esta distância ainda vai saltitar nos modelos quer na sua localização quer na sua intensidade.
Uma coisa é certa: habemos festa garantida para vários dias(até domingo)
e era impensável para todos nós e sobretudo depois do Inverno que tivémos assistir-mos a um Abril tão movimentado...
A meteorologia é mesmo assim: uma caixinha de surpresas...


----------



## Relâmpago (16 Abr 2008 às 18:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Olá

A metereologia estatística permite-nos, actualmente, prever o tempo médio com um rigor considerável para 2/3 dias. 

Segundo vários modelos onde figura a Balduína, e mesmo dentro do mesmo modelo ao longo do tempo, os trajectos, as pressões variam de modo mais ou menos discreto. É difícil traçar à priori o traçado certo da deslocação destes sistemas, bem assim como é difícil avaliar com precisão os valores da pressão atmosférica que neles existirá. Há, quase sempre certos factores circunstanciais e imprevisíveis que fazem com que haja alterações de 'última hora'.

Uma coisa é certa, os modelos apontam, sem sombra de dúvida, para um agravamento do tempo até (e durante) o fim de semana. Teremos muita chuva, vento e trovoadas em especial no norte e centro de Portugal Continental. O norte, em especial, poderá ter tempo tempestuoso, quer em terra, quer no mar. Agora, se as depressões vão passar um pouco mais a norte ou sul, se são mais ou menos cavadas, se verá. Estamos aqui para fazer o registo.
Esta situação, nesta altura do ano é, também, rara: evolução rápida de depressões e sistemas polares, com um cavamento razoável para as nossas latitudes.

A Madeira será menos afectada, agora, pelo sistema associado à Balduína. Acredito que terá alguma precipitação, em especial no norte, mas muito menos significativa relativamente à Andrea, cujos núcleos passaram sobre e lá perto.

Bem pessoal, desejo boa chuva e fenómenos metereológicos qb. Espero que não haja desastres pessoais. Aqui, a prevenção é fundamental. Nós no forum, embora não pertencendo ao IM nem à Protecção Civil, podemos ajudar, avisando quem nos frequenta, os nossos amigos, familiares, conhecidos, etc.


----------



## Relâmpago (16 Abr 2008 às 18:53)

Pina disse:


> Quer dizer que vêm aí trovoadas para a região centro?



Sim Pina. Esperemos que sim


----------



## ACalado (16 Abr 2008 às 19:10)

bem os nossos amigos do tiempo severo é que não estão para brincadeira será que o litoral será assim tão fustigado


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2008 às 19:11)

Nesta saída das 12z os nosso amigos aumentaram bastante a quantidade de precipitação prevista. Parte do litoral norte e centro poderá ter uma precipitação >200mm. E até mesmo a grande Lisboa poderá superar os 100mm.


----------



## Brigantia (16 Abr 2008 às 19:40)

Os modelos continuam a divergir um pouco, a saída 12z do HIRLAM mantém a ciclogénese explosiva.





© aemet

Vamos ver o que isto vai dar, mas para o dia 18 o INM já avançou com o alerta laranja  para esta zona por rajadas na ordem dos 100Km/h.


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2008 às 19:45)

Comparação da precipitação das próximas 48 horas entre o GFS e HIRLAM, ambos das últimas saídas das 12Z







http://www2.inm.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2008 às 20:29)

As quantidades de precipitação previstas são defacto notáveis
Segundo o freemeteo:

Porto:http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2735943&la=1

Braga:http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2742032

Lisboa:http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2267057


----------



## Agreste (16 Abr 2008 às 20:57)

De facto esta depressão tem um optimo aspecto mas convém lembrar que as quantidades de precipitação podem ser um pouco exageradas... Ciclogénese sim mas não vejo até ao momento potencial para produzir fenómenos semelhantes ao do dia 18/02...






O primeiro ramo das várias superficies frontais que atravessou aqui os Algarves apenas produziu nuvens altas... O Noroeste não nos favorece e por isso não devemos ter aqui muita sorte com esta visita. 






Só o dia de Sábado parece prometedor com uma entrada mais de sudoeste. 

Até lá, Norte e Centro, disfrutem...


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2008 às 22:19)

Mapa do Met Office actualizado à cerca de 2 horas atrás para as 0h de Sexta 18 Abril.Segundo esta previsão o centro da depressão vai passar practicamente por cima da região Minho/Douro Litoral com pressão a rondar984 hpa


----------



## Brigantia (16 Abr 2008 às 23:22)

> West Iberian Peninsula
> 
> Rather strong cyclogenesis is expected in the range of a strong upper jet streak that spreads eastward over Iberian Peninsula. In the warm sector of the low pressure system, warm and moist low-level air mass is forecast to spread into Portugal. This air mass will likely be characterized by neutral lapse rates. Stratiform precipitation and embedded convection is forecast along the cold front that will cross Portugal during the night. Given the possibility of deep convection and strong veering profiles in the range of the warm sector, a few tornadoes along the leading edge of the front are not ruled out. Threat seems to be quite low, though. In the cold sector of the following low, latest model output suggests neutral to unstable lapse rates and quite rich boundary-layer moisture. Given CAPE and some low-level convergence in the range of the upper trough axis, thunderstorms will likely develop, but given rather weak vertical wind shear, chance for severe convection seems to be low.


© ESTOFEX


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Abr 2008 às 23:30)

boas 

amanha a noite inicio de madrugada o cape do wetterzenteral prevê  trovoadas  para o norte e centro do país deixando o sul e centro sul com a festa no dia de sábado, o que já não o faz em relação a chuva  colocando sempre a maior acumulação no Norte e Centro.

http://www.wetterzenteral.de

abraços


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Abr 2008 às 01:02)

Agora que as precipitações já começaram e que o tempo revolto está de volta, com ciclogénese explosiva forte ou tímida,com rota um pouco mais a sul ou a norte,
impressiona ver o que é expectável em precipitações para os próximos dias para já a norte, depois  extensível a todo o território continental...
Quando Abril entrou estes mapas pertenciam ao imaginário:






Agora, aos dezassete dias desse Abril que já viveu a Andreia,
a dúvida será, se o GFS não estará demasiado brando para a próxima madrugada...
Mas isso serão pormenores.
O que é por ora de realçar é que há 15 dias atrás,uma vasta região do interior norte e centro estava em seca quase severa .
Agora há o Alerta para os próximos dias em inundações em pequenos rios e ribeiras.
Quem vaticinava no final deste Inverno,  tal???
Pois é...o que é garantido em meteorologia é sempre muito curto...


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 08:04)

Bom dia! 
Aqui ficam algumas previsões de precipitação para logo à noite:
*
Wetteronline:*



http://www.wetteronline.de/eurovor.htm

*GFS:*



http://www.meteo-ciel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2

*GEFS:*






http://www.meteo-ciel.fr/modeles/gefs_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 08:17)

Bem, a página do IM voltou agora mesmo a funcionar (estava em baixo há pelo menos meia hora), e dá-nos conta do seguinte:










Cenário que é igual nos distritos de: Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Viseu, Coimbra, Leiria e Setubal. Em Santarém também se prevê vento e chuva forte.

Os restantes distritos estão em alerta devido ao vento forte, e à ondulação.


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2008 às 09:04)

actualização do mapa MetOffice para as 0 horas de 6ª feira 18, a depressão cava até aos 980 hpa e passa frente ás costas da Galiza
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RMira (17 Abr 2008 às 10:44)

É uma depressão bem cavada a avaliar por essa actualização. Vejam agora esta carta com uma situação que pode ser problemática para hoje à noite:


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 10:50)

mirones disse:


> É uma depressão bem cavada a avaliar por essa actualização. Vejam agora esta carta com uma situação que pode ser problemática para hoje à noite:



O GFS insiste na versão "bem cavada mas não tanto", mas a carta da precipitação associada que mostras é bem elucidativo... O grau de severidade vai depender em muito de como, quando e sobretudo em que espaço de tempoa  pressão cai. As imagens de satélite vão ser preciosas, se bem que confesso que as últiams me têm deixado confuso (tanta nebulosidade parece "sujar" as imagens  ). Agora é acompanhar quase minuto a minuto...


----------



## RMira (17 Abr 2008 às 10:57)

vitamos disse:


> O GFS insiste na versão "bem cavada mas não tanto", mas a carta da precipitação associada que mostras é bem elucidativo... O grau de severidade vai depender em muito de como, quando e sobretudo em que espaço de tempoa  pressão cai. As imagens de satélite vão ser preciosas, se bem que confesso que as últiams me têm deixado confuso (tanta nebulosidade parece "sujar" as imagens  ). Agora é acompanhar quase minuto a minuto...



 Sim, o GFS tá com medo de a cavar


----------



## LUPER (17 Abr 2008 às 11:21)

Analisado bem os modelos nas ultimas 72h, chego à conclusão que depois da Balduina iremos ter a prima, ou seja, a letra "C". Eu sei que falta muito tempo, mas os tiques dos modelos já me dão alguma garantia de que podemos ter mais uma depressão para meados da próxima semana. Será que isto agora virou moda? É que assim com tanta precipitação os solos e a agricultura vão ter muitos problemas.


----------



## Rog (17 Abr 2008 às 11:21)

Carta de análise do sistema depressionário:





O núcleo depressionário B2, encontra-se cada vez mais perto de Portugal continental, onde começará a fazer sentir os seus efeitos a partir da tarde de hoje. Será esta a depressão que terá uma rápida intensificação nas próximas horas. Citando o IM:


> Céu em geral muito nublado, tornando-se encoberto.
> Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de oeste.
> Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de oeste
> com rajadas até 80 km/h.
> ...


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 11:36)

mirones disse:


> Sim, o GFS tá com medo de a cavar



O que é estranho é que não é só o GFS, o próprio modelo do Met Office também não mete as coisas assim e é muito parecido, quase igual ao GFS, mete a depressão a cavar abaixo dos 985 já no norte de Espanha.

GFS







UKM


----------



## LUPER (17 Abr 2008 às 11:39)

Vince disse:


> O que é estranho é que não é só o GFS, o próprio modelo do Met Office também não mete as coisas assim e é parecido com o GFS, mete a depressão a cavar abaixo dos 985 já no norte de Espanha.
> 
> GFS
> 
> ...



Malta não queiram mais cavamento, pq poder se tornar perigoso, e pessoalmente não gosto muito de ver desgraças provocadas pelo clima. Pq se fizerem parte dos infelizes que viram o tornado levar todas as suas coisas, queiram era que nada disso se passa-se, ou não?


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 11:40)

Vince disse:


> O que é estranho é que não é só o GFS, o próprio modelo do Met Office também não mete as coisas assim e é parecido com o GFS, mete a depressão a cavar abaixo dos 985 já no norte de Espanha.



Lanço-te uma pergunta Vince: 

Pela tua experiência nestas lides que achas? 
Dificuldade dos modelos em lidar com a situação ou uma visão real de um evento que pode não ser tão extremo quanto isso?


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 11:46)

nimboestrato disse:


> O que é por ora de realçar é que há 15 dias atrás,uma vasta região do interior norte e centro estava em seca quase severa .
> Agora há o Alerta para os próximos dias em inundações em pequenos rios e ribeiras.
> Quem vaticinava no final deste Inverno,  tal???
> Pois é...o que é garantido em meteorologia é sempre muito curto...



Sim, mais relevante em termos meteorológicos é esse facto, todas estas baixas pressões a manterem-se ali durante vários dias nesta altura do ano. O cavamento é apenas um pormenor que importa saber para termos além de temporal de chuvas também haverá temporal de vento mais perigoso, dependendo dos gradientes claro, e se de facto a pressão descesse até aos 980 naquele local seria provavelmente algo muito raro ou histórico. Mas de qualquer das formas a situação já é por si  só com menos ou mais hPa's extremamente interessante para a época.


----------



## RMira (17 Abr 2008 às 11:56)

Mas reparem neste:





Fonte: Aemet

Cava à entrada da Galiza a 978hPA! Isto poderia ser muito grave em termos de velocidade vento/rajadas!


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 12:00)

LUPER disse:


> Malta não queiram mais cavamento, pq poder se tornar perigoso, e pessoalmente não gosto muito de ver desgraças provocadas pelo clima. Pq se fizerem parte dos infelizes que viram o tornado levar todas as suas coisas, queiram era que nada disso se passa-se, ou não?



Mas quem é que aqui quer mais cavamento  É alguém aqui ou és tu que há 2 dias até escreveste um comentário  adornado com um sorriso (pasme-se! seria de felicidade?) sobre as minhas dúvidas de que a pressão descesse tanto, onde não disse nada de mais, disse que olhando para a historia um cenário de pressões tão baixas é improvável nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 12:03)

mirones disse:


> Mas reparem neste:
> Cava à entrada da Galiza a 978hPA! Isto poderia ser muito grave em termos de velocidade vento/rajadas!



O problema do HIRLAM é que isso já é de ontem, das 12Z, já tem 24 horas, e estranhamente até ao momento não saiu ainda a saída mais recente das 00Z.


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 12:09)

vitamos disse:


> Lanço-te uma pergunta Vince:
> 
> Pela tua experiência nestas lides que achas?
> Dificuldade dos modelos em lidar com a situação ou uma visão real de um evento que pode não ser tão extremo quanto isso?



Eu por norma confio na informação mais recente que existe. Mas acho que a situação merece todas as cautelas pois as diferenças na pratica não são muitas, o Jet cavar um pouco mais ou um pouco menos a depressão, 100 ou 200 km's para aqui ou ali, não se pode dizer que é um erro nos modelos, são já pormenores, e penso que os meteorologistas olham para o todo e tentam lidar com um dos cenários piores.


----------



## storm (17 Abr 2008 às 12:21)

A malta do tiemposevero não está para brincadeiras,olhem bem o símbolo dos tornados(alguém me podia explicar o que é aquele traço preto ao pé da imagem do tornado).









Predicción y riesgos

Se esperan tormentas de moderadas a fuertes localmente muy fuertes en el oeste y norte peninsular. El viento será fuerte con rachas muy fuertes.


Esta tarde se espera la posibilidad de formación de supercélulas en el oeste peninsular, siendo más probable en Portugal pero que podrían extenderse a otros puntos afectando incluso España. Existe una probabilidad en torno al 20% de que se produzcan tornados en dichas zonas.


KOKA's: Vigilen las tormentas supercelulares.


Os solos vão ficar bem regados.


----------



## Luis França (17 Abr 2008 às 12:22)

nimboestrato disse:


> Quando Abril entrou estes mapas pertenciam ao imaginário.
> Quem vaticinava no final deste Inverno,  tal???



Se não me engano o Luper. Ou estarei a fazer confusão?!


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 12:49)

O Metoffice continua a insistir no mesmo, mais uma actualização, das 06Z


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 12:54)

Luis França disse:


> Se não me engano o Luper. Ou estarei a fazer confusão?!



E o Mário Barros 

O nosso rico IM sugere que se siga a situação  aqui fica o comunicado do mesmo.



> Devido a uma depressão bastante cavada que às 0:00 horas de amanhã atingirá a Corunha (cuja pressão no Centro atingirá os 975 hPa), o estado do tempo no Continente terá um agravamento na próxima noite.
> Para a próxima noite e madrugada prevê-se precipitação, que será forte nas Regiões Norte e Centro, e vento do quadrante sul forte a muito forte, destacando-se no entanto as terras altas destas Regiões, onde o vento soprará muito forte a excepcionalmente forte e com rajadas que serão da ordem dos 120 km/h.
> A partir da manhã de sexta-feira prevê-se uma diminuição da intensidade do vento e a sua rotação para oeste.
> Até Segunda-feira a chuva e o vento persistirão.
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2008 às 12:55)

storm disse:


> A malta do tiemposevero não está para brincadeiras,olhem bem o símbolo dos tornados(alguém me podia explicar o que é aquele traço preto ao pé da imagem do tornado).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amigo Storm, essa linha preta onde tem o símbolo do tornado, é a xona onde existe a probabilidade de 20% ocorrerem tornados.


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 13:00)

Permitam-me um breve comentário ao que diz o "tiempo severo"

Falar de uma probabilidade de 20% de ocorrerem tornados é para mim algo que escapa à compreensão! Não por ser um valor alto ou baixo... simplesmente porque acho um fenómeno tão complexo para ser "percentado"...


----------



## RMira (17 Abr 2008 às 13:06)

Acho que isto é a última saída do Hirlam (corrigam-me se estiver errado!):






Fonte: http://www.westwind.ch/?page=hirk


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 13:09)

mirones disse:


> Acho que isto é a última saída do Hirlam (corrigam-me se estiver errado!):
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.westwind.ch/?page=hirk





Na parte de baixo da carta "issued at wed 16 Apr 2008 20 UTC"  Se é a última está um pouco desactualizada...


----------



## RMira (17 Abr 2008 às 13:12)

vitamos disse:


> Na parte de baixo da carta "issued at wed 16 Apr 2008 20 UTC"  Se é a última está um pouco desactualizada...



Mas ele tem como hora inicial depois 0UTC de dia 17/04/2008 ao passo que o do Aemet tem como hora inicial 0UTC de dia 16/04/2008


----------



## NunoBrito (17 Abr 2008 às 13:14)

O Instituto diz:
Informação

Comunicado válido entre 2008-04-17 13:00:00 e 2008-04-18 23:00:00 

Assunto: AGRAVAMENTO DO ESTADO DO TEMPO

Devido a uma depressão bastante cavada que às 0:00 horas de amanhã atingirá a Corunha (cuja pressão no Centro atingirá os 975 hPa), o estado do tempo no Continente terá um agravamento na próxima noite. 
Para a próxima noite e madrugada prevê-se precipitação, que será forte nas Regiões Norte e Centro, e vento do quadrante sul forte a muito forte, destacando-se no entanto as terras altas destas Regiões, onde o vento soprará muito forte a excepcionalmente forte e com rajadas que serão da ordem dos 120 km/h. 
A partir da manhã de sexta-feira prevê-se uma diminuição da intensidade do vento e a sua rotação para oeste. 
Até Segunda-feira a chuva e o vento persistirão. 

Sugere-se o acompanhamento desta situação meteorológica através da página do IM.




Será normal ???


----------



## RMira (17 Abr 2008 às 13:19)

Já saiu no site da AEMET:






Fonte: Aemet


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 13:24)

mirones disse:


> Acho que isto é a última saída do Hirlam (corrigam-me se estiver errado!):



À partida não é esse Hirlam que nos interessa.  O Hirlam é um mesoescala que tem que ser configurado conforme os diversos domínios, esse neste caso é o europeu.  No nosso caso o interesse no Hirlam da AEMET é que está configurado para a península, tem em conta a orografia, etc,etc. De qualquer das formas pela hora a que esse foi gerado também é de ontem, embora a nivel de pressão não deve haver diferenças em relação ao espanhol, que vai buscar dados ao ECM.


----------



## Rog (17 Abr 2008 às 13:30)

NunoBrito disse:


> O Instituto diz:
> Informação
> 
> Comunicado válido entre 2008-04-17 13:00:00 e 2008-04-18 23:00:00
> ...



Qual o significado dessa última frase 
O Instituto de Meteorologia está a lidar muito bem com esta depressão com vários avisos, e todos de acordo com o que os modelos prevêm e com relativa antecedência. 
Para quem não conheça, o IM tem v+arias secções com informações importantes sobre este sitema depressionário:
Previsão descritiva: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp
Alertas: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp
Previsão por mapa e icons: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp
Por cidades: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeralSimples.jsp
Além dos comunicados de imprensa, que estão a ser divulgados aos media.
Falta de informação não será com certeza.


----------



## storm (17 Abr 2008 às 13:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Amigo Storm, essa linha preta onde tem o símbolo do tornado, é a xona onde existe a probabilidade de 20% ocorrerem tornados.



Obrigado pela resposta


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 13:55)

mirones disse:


> Já saiu no site da AEMET:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Portanto 983 hPa (990 segundo o GFS para a mesma zona e hora) no princípio da próxima madrugada, 1 da manhã (00z), daqui a apenas 11 horas.
Neste momento estão 1003 hPa em Vigo. A confirmar-se seria uma verdadeira montanha russa, uma descida de uns exactos 20hPa em 11 horas. Meteorológicamente falando, vai ser uma noite interessante para acompanhar, esperemos que sem consequências materiais e humanas.


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 15:09)

Com tanta conversa do HIRLAM esqueci-me de meter o GFS MeteoPT (saída das 06Z) 






O vento não é importante por si só, mas de que forma isto tudo vai interagir e potenciar fenónomos convectivos mais intensos devido ao windshear.


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 15:15)

Vince disse:


> Com tanta conversa do HIRLAM esqueci-me de meter o GFS MeteoPT (saída das 06Z)
> 
> 
> O vento não é importante por si só, mas de que forma isto tudo vai interagir e potenciar fenónomos convectivos mais intensos devido ao windshear.



Ora bem, então olhando para o GFS MeteoPT: 

Exemplo - Coimbra (a minha localização) 

Pressão às 8h - sensivelmente 1010hPa
Pressão prevísivel ás 2h - 992 hPa

Diferença 18 hPa em 18 horas (1 hPa hora)

Isto se não é, anda próximo pelo menos de uma ciclogénese explosiva. mesmo com a pressão mais elevada que o modelo dá em relação ao HIRLAM. Veremos...


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 15:44)

vitamos disse:


> Isto se não é, anda próximo pelo menos de uma ciclogénese explosiva. mesmo com a pressão mais elevada que o modelo dá em relação ao HIRLAM. Veremos...



Editei a animação para incluir desde as 13 de hoje (12z) com a rápida intensificação desta tarde, para podermos ir verificando e comparando as pressões pelo país fora ao longo do dia.  Façam refresh. Quando sair o das 12Z actualizo novamente.

De qualquer das formas, com mais ou menos pressão, mete respeito esta ciclogenese mesmo à frente do nosso nariz. Aquilo que mais me preocupa não é tanto a intensidade do vento mas o que pode potenciar na convecção, mas depende das restantes condições. Fim de tarde, noite e madrugada para acompanhar no satélite, e claro, avisar próximos se a coisa ficar com mau aspecto.


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 16:55)

Já não é o mais importante nesta fase em que a previsão e observação já se juntaram mas fica a nota que esta run do GFS aumenta ainda mais a precipitação:






A situação pode mesmo ficar complicada em alguns locais! Como referi no seguimento questões "tecnológicas" impedem-me de estar convosco até amanhã de manhã, pelo que espero que façam um bom acompanhamento desta situação, lembrando sempre que existe aqui um pouco de serviço público e que muitas pessoas certamente estarão a ler a informação que partilhamos neste espaço, e que é decerto de grande utilidade!

Até amanhã!


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 17:16)

A saída das 12Z, quase igual quanto a pressão e vento, e como diz o Vitamos, cuidado com a precipitação, olho no satélite.


----------



## dgstorm (17 Abr 2008 às 18:13)

Parece que vem aí qualquer coisa de interessante !


----------



## Hawk (17 Abr 2008 às 18:48)

Alerta Vermelho no litoral Norte do país devido ao vento! Rajada de 135 Km/h segundo o IM.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 18:56)

Hawk disse:


> Alerta Vermelho no litoral Norte do país devido ao vento! Rajada de 135 Km/h segundo o IM.



Pois é a coisa está grave toda a região a Norte do Tejo vai ver boas quantidades de percepitação e vento mas é de destacar a região do Minho.


----------



## dgstorm (17 Abr 2008 às 18:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois é a coisa está grave toda a região a Norte do Tejo vai ver boas quantidades de percepitação e vento mas é de destacar a região do Minho.



 Está mesmo mau para o IM lançar o Vermelho !


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 19:07)

Falta acrescentar os conteúdos dos Alertas:

*Vermelho*
Vento Excepcionalmente Forte relativamente à Velocidade Média e Rajada Máxima
*Nas terras altas*, acima dos 600 m, vento de oeste até 95 km/h e com rajadas da ordem dos 135 km/h.


*Laranja*
Vento Muito Forte relativamente à Rajada Máxima
*No litoral: *vento de sudoeste até 65 km/h com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h.


----------



## Brigantia (17 Abr 2008 às 20:47)

Afinal o centro da depressão pode passar um pouco mais a Sul, deve cruzar o Minho...


----------



## NunoBrito (17 Abr 2008 às 20:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Comunicado da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil

*Situação meteorológica adversa *

A partir do *início da noite de 17 de Abril*, é accionado *Alerta Amarelo *da estrutura de resposta da ANPC considerando informações disponibilizadas pelo Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), que prevê um agravamento do estado do tempo com a previsão de ocorrência de precipitação por vezes forte acompanhada de vento forte.
*São ocorrência prováveis:*
Inundações em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 
Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas; 
Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água, ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via e a eventuais danos, não perceptíveis, existentes nas vias; 
Probabilidade de acidentes com veículos, provocados pela força das águas; 
Interrupção do fornecimento de energia eléctrica. 
Curto-circuitos em casas mais antigas; 
Queda de árvores.
*A ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de precaução e especial atenção:*Aos avisos e recomendações das autoridades competentes, mantendo-se atento à situação;
À desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes que possam ser arrastados;
À limpeza dos bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento;
Ao fecho de portas e janelas assim como à arrumação de equipamento solto, caixotes de lixo ou outros objectos, em virtude de vento mais forte; 
À possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias, aumentando o perigo nomeadamente de acidentes rodoviários;
Em caso de inundação no interior da sua habitação por excesso de chuva, contacte os Bombeiros locais e/ou o Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil do seu concelho;
Não atravesse estradas ou áreas afectadas pela água.
A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil continua a acompanhar permanentemente a situação, em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia e o Instituto da Água.


----------



## Relâmpago (17 Abr 2008 às 23:09)

Durante a madrugada de sábado prevê-se, segundo este modelo, o cavamento de uma ondulação frontal a oeste de Portugal Continental, indo-se situar este núcleo (B2),mais tarde, sensivelmente na mesma posição do primeiro núcleo da Balduína (B1). Mais chuva e temporal
Aqui por Lisboa, acabei de ouvir um trovão. Agora chove com bastante menos intensidade.


----------



## RMira (18 Abr 2008 às 10:17)

Fonte: Estofex



> DISCUSSION
> 
> ... Portugal and Spain ( apart from NE Spain ) ...
> 
> ...



Fonte: Estofex

Estou curioso para ver a saída do estofex para amanhã. Atenção porque a haver situações extremas acho que amanhã de manhã será o pico máximo (minha opinião!)


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2008 às 13:54)

Precipitação esperada para amanhã e sua localização espacial:






Fonte: http://www.wetteronline.de/


----------



## StormFairy (18 Abr 2008 às 15:05)

Boas 

Vince vamos ter aqui o GFS MeteoPT   o ultimo vai até ás 06 de 18 ABR
 Estamos mal (bem) habituados


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2008 às 16:19)

Aqui está o motivo para dizer que esta proxima madrugada principalmente o final desta pode ter mais vento que ontem em especial no Centro e sul... basta o centro estar mais a sul que o da ultima noite na galiza para complicar muito mais os ventos e claro tem de ser cavada ou seja com uma pressão baixa como é o caso...Por isso alerta amarelo para mim!não cola teria de ser laranja...


----------



## RMira (18 Abr 2008 às 16:49)

Fonte: sat24

Começam a aparecer zonas interessantes e que vão dar que falar...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2008 às 16:56)

O alerta Laranja foi baixado e neste momento, com excepção dos Açores, todo o País está em Alerta Amarelo devido ao vento e á chuva e, no litoral, devido á ondulação...

Portugal continental:

O alerta de: *"Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas e queda de granizo."* começará a valer hoje pelas 22:00 e terminará amanha pelas 18:59

O alerta de: *"Nas terras altas: vento de oeste forte a muito forte, com rajadas até 90 km/h, rodando para sudoeste"*, a valer nos distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu, Guarda, Coimbra e Castelo Branco está activo de hoje ás 12:00 até amanha ás 7:59; *"No litoral: Vento forte de sudoeste, com rajadas da ordem de 80 km/h."*, a valer nos Distritos de Leiria, Lisboa, Setubal e Beja está activo de amanha ás 03:00 até as 18:59; e *"Vento forte a muito forte de sudoeste, com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h." *a valer no Distrito de Faro de amanhã ás 00:00 até amanhã ás 18:59

O alerta de: *"Ondas de sudoeste com 4 a 5 metros."* a valer nos Distritos de Viana Do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria, Lisboa, Setúbal, Beja e Faro activo de hoje ás 12:00 até amanha ás 05:59

Madeira:

O alerta de: *"Na costa norte: ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros."* a valer na Madeira, activo de hoje ás 12:00 até amanha ás 07:59

O alerta de: *"Nas terras altas: vento forte de noroeste com rajadas até 90 km/h."* a valer na Madeira, activo de hoje ás 14:00 até amanha ás 13:59

Nos Açores não existe qualquer aviso meteorológico







Mas é possivel que hoje á noite os alertas se voltem a intensificar...


----------



## RMira (18 Abr 2008 às 16:58)

Não sei porquê não gosto deste "baixar de guarda" do IM, desprezando a 3ª investida da Balduína.

Acho que em certos locais será a que causará mais estragos.


----------



## Seavoices (18 Abr 2008 às 17:05)

mirones disse:


> Fonte: sat24
> 
> Começam a aparecer zonas interessantes e que vão dar que falar...



Penso que, de certa forma, esta situação de hoje/amanhã vai ser mais explosiva do que a de ontem.

Ontem basicamente foi uma cortina fria de chuva aliada ao vento provocado pelo repentino abaixamento da pressão.

A de hoje poderemos esperar centros depressionários como os da situação da Andrea, aliada a ventos localmente fortes (possíveis tornados) e chuva bastante forte acompanhada de trovoadas e granizo

Venha de lá esta segunda vaga!


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2008 às 17:19)

StormFairy disse:


> Boas
> 
> Vince vamos ter aqui o GFS MeteoPT   o ultimo vai até ás 06 de 18 ABR
> Estamos mal (bem) habituados




Aqui vai:
Saída das 12Z do GFS MeteoPT, animação das 18:00 UTC de hoje até às 24:00 UTC de amanhã.


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2008 às 17:47)

Reparem na  imagem das 17 h oeste vê-se nitidamente o centro da depressão que nos vai afectar a formar-se! quase que lembra o aspecto de um furacão com o olho...felizmente não é


----------



## kikofra (18 Abr 2008 às 19:06)

que olho e este?


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2008 às 19:11)

kikofra disse:


> que olho e este?



É o entro da depressão que o GFS não o vê ai  aquele mapa do fax chart que postei atras mostra bem essa depressão de madrugada em frente ao Norte e os ventos a picar no sul


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Abr 2008 às 19:36)

kikofra disse:


> que olho e este?



É o olho da Balduína. Finalmente a Balduína mostra a face 

Joke


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Abr 2008 às 19:45)

kikofra disse:


> que olho e este?



A sério. É tão somente o centro de uma depressão polar da família Balduína que nos vai influenciar durante esta madrugada. O IM deveria passar a alerta laranja e vermelho, dependendo das zonas. Parece-me que vermelho para o norte.


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Abr 2008 às 20:03)

Quer na faixa visível, quer IV, das 18 h nota-se perfeitamente o centro do próximo núcleo do Balduína a afectar-nos.

Vista neste instante tem a aparência de um ciclone tropical


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2008 às 21:07)

Estranho aquele olho que continua no satélite é o centro da depressão mas normalmente não se mantem assim  e nem é assim


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Abr 2008 às 21:14)

visto assim de repente e com alguma imaginação parece um furacão :P lool


----------



## ajsgomes (18 Abr 2008 às 21:21)

Boa noite mais uma vez!
Pelas imagens, penso que a Balduína ainda nos pode reservar algo mais... Bom fim de semana para todos vós!

http://www.accuweather.com/world-sa...4&traveler=0&site=eur3&type=IR&anim=0&large=1


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2008 às 21:23)

Vá lá, calma, que nem tudo o que tem olho é furacão 
Cadê a circulação ? Cadê a convecção profunda ? 

É tudo nuvens baixas e médias (ver tonalidades do cinzento). O cavamento da depressão não é ali no "buraco"  É mais a noroeste.






Vejam a última carta que o Rog fez:


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Abr 2008 às 21:31)

Vince disse:


> Vá lá, calma, que nem tudo o que tem olho é furacão
> Cadê a circulação ? Cadê a convecção profunda ?
> 
> É tudo nuvens baixas e médias (ver tonalidades do cinzento). O cavamento da depressão não é ali no "buraco"  É bem mais a noroeste.
> ...



Felizmente não o é... Apenas parece em imagem de satelite... Na minha opinião alerta vermelho para o Norte... Acho k esta investida do Balduina vai ser um pouco mais preocupante do k o de ontem...


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2008 às 22:23)

Fantkboy disse:


> Felizmente não o é... Apenas parece em imagem de satelite... Na minha opinião alerta vermelho para o Norte... Acho k esta investida do Balduina vai ser um pouco mais preocupante do k o de ontem...



Quem dá alertas é o IM e a Protecção Civil. Podes dar obviamente a tua opinião, mas para isso convem explicares porque é que achas que na tua opinião seria necessário um alerta vermelho.


----------



## StormFairy (19 Abr 2008 às 00:02)

http://www.estofex.org/

... Portugal and Spain ...

Approaching trough axis from the west sparks numerous thunderstorms over Portugal during the morning and midday hours, which move northeastwards. BL moisture mixes out very fast and we think that strongest shear and instability won't overlap. Strong wind gusts and marginal hail will be possible with strongest thunderstorms. Thunderstorm coverage and intensity will diminish during the evening hours.


----------



## Santos (19 Abr 2008 às 00:32)

A ocorrer, estaremos perante precipitação "significativa", alguma variação entre os dois modelos, veremos ...

GFS





NOGAPS


----------



## Hawk (19 Abr 2008 às 01:02)

Queria apenas deixar a minha opinião em relação aos comentários que são feitos sobre os alertas do IM. Recordando, no entanto, que sou um leigo em termos de meteorologia e espero que não levem a mal encaixá-la aqui neste tópico.

Penso que os critérios de alerta do IM estão bem definidos no seu site. O maior risco que o IM corre nesta questão é a "banalização" dos alertas. Se o alerta vermelho tornar-se frequente por causa de umas sargetas entupidas e alguns ramos de árvores no chão, acontecerá que as pessoas nunca estarão verdadeiramente ALERTA quando estes voltarem a ser emitidos. Além disso penso que os alertas deveriam ser feitos mais a nível local do que regional (sabendo no entanto a grande dificuldade desse tipo de previsão). 

A noite passada o Alerta Vermelho foi emitido em algumas regiões em que não passou de uma noite de Inverno normal. Próxima vez que seja lançado um alerta da mesma cor nessas regiões, corre-se o risco do mesmo ser banalizado quando pode estar algo mesmo grave a chegar.

Mais vale prevenir do que remediar, mas nunca banalizar...

Para já o Alerta continua amarelo devido à Balduína, mas a última actualização foi à hora do almoço. Talvez haja desenvolvimentos nas próximas horas.

Mais uma vez peço desculpa por ter deixado este comentário aqui um pouco "off-topic".


----------



## Nuno (19 Abr 2008 às 01:12)

Hawk disse:


> Queria apenas deixar a minha opinião em relação aos comentários que são feitos sobre os alertas do IM. Recordando, no entanto, que sou um leigo em termos de meteorologia e espero que não levem a mal encaixá-la aqui neste tópico.
> 
> Penso que os critérios de alerta do IM estão bem definidos no seu site. O maior risco que o IM corre nesta questão é a "banalização" dos alertas. Se o alerta vermelho tornar-se frequente por causa de umas sargetas entupidas e alguns ramos de árvores no chão, acontecerá que as pessoas nunca estarão verdadeiramente ALERTA quando estes voltarem a ser emitidos. Além disso penso que os alertas deveriam ser feitos mais a nível local do que regional (sabendo no entanto a grande dificuldade desse tipo de previsão).
> 
> ...




Toda razão, e eu tou totalmente de acordo


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Abr 2008 às 01:32)

imagem das 23 h

A seta vermelha indica a zona de maior cavamento do 2º núcleo Balduína

A seta azul indica a zona do falso olho, situada numa zona frontal.

O centro deste 2º núcleo deverá passar a norte da Galiza. O sistema frontal associado, com núvens de tonalidade cinzenta predominante (núvens não muito desenvolvidas em altitude) deverá ser relativamente activo e regar bem o País, especialmente ao norte e centro. 

Contudo, a NW e a SW do 'olho' há zonas mais claras, o que poderá significar o desenvolvimento de células nessas zonas. Essas zonas deverão ter trovoadas e precipitações fortes.

Para quem possa, boa observação nocturna, pois poderão passar algumas trovoadas na região de Lisboa. Penso eu...


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Abr 2008 às 03:43)

Hawk disse:


> A noite passada o Alerta Vermelho foi emitido em algumas regiões em que não passou de uma noite de Inverno normal. Próxima vez que seja lançado um alerta da mesma cor nessas regiões, corre-se o risco do mesmo ser banalizado quando pode estar algo mesmo grave a chegar.
> 
> Mais vale prevenir do que remediar, mas nunca banalizar...



Pois é ...
A tua análise é inteligente mas esbarra na vertente das responsabilidades.
Quando se coloca um "aviso vermelho",esse aviso é feito por pessoas e não por computadores, que perante determinados pressupostos têm que agir e com sentido de responsabilidade.
No fundo ,e em escalas diversas,eu comparo estes avisos  às previsões do IM que muitas vezes no Verão  indicam a possibilidade da ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas durante a tarde e depois,...nicles...não se passou nada.
Ontem, efectivamente ,,havia a possibilidade da ocorrência de fenómenos extremos a norte.Com a Galiza a registar mínimos de pressão de 975 hPa , isso não implicou ocorrerem com a gravidade que a possibilidade apontava.
Mas, e se tal ocorresse? Sem o respectivo aviso?
Havia condições favoráveis.
A quem se iria imputar as 1ªs responsabilidades?
Estes avisos , têm sempre uma componente humana, julgo eu, e como tal,estará tudo dito.
Ainda assim, entendo a tua mensagem.

Quanto aos diversos olhos de furacões avistados  hoje nestas páginas a aproximarem-se do Continente  por alguns  membros, recomendar-se-á o mínimo do razoável que será a descrição e a cautela:
-Quando não se sabe de todo,não será melhor sermos reservados?
Certeza será a chuva ,que irá continuar em abundância .
Que fartura...
Quem diria há um mês atrás?
A Balduina vai ondulando, ora é de Oeste, Noroeste como já foi, ora é Sudoeste como está agora e já tinha sido.
Mais chuvas, mais ventos até domingo.


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2008 às 09:15)

Hawk disse:


> Mais uma vez peço desculpa por ter deixado este comentário aqui um pouco "off-topic".



Olá, não está nada off-topic, este tópico é sobre alertas. Se concordas ou discordas, da forma como o fizeste é a correcta, deste a tua opinião muito bem fundamentada e eu até concordo com quase tudo o que disseste sobre a banalização dos alertas, mas sobre o vermelho deixo a minha opinião mais abaixo. O meu reparo ontem é que às vezes o forum transforma-se numa especie de semáforo avariado numa avenida de uma grande cidade tal o ritmo com que mudam as cores das espectativas nos alertas, uns dizem que um alerta está mal e outros dizem que falta outro alerta, sem grandes justificações. Mas adiante.

Quanto ao vermelho, ele era para as terras altas, e como disse o nimboestrato, tivemos aquela depressão próxima e por exemplo o GFS até previa que entrasse mesmo por Portugal e não onde acabou por entrar, mais a norte. Por um lado ainda bem, por outro, do lado meteorológico, teria sido interessante para nós pois a estação do nosso amigo Minho em Melgaço poderia ter feito um registo de certeza historico se entrasse mais a sul como estava previsto pelo GFS (e não pelos outros). Mas ainda bem que assim não foi, nunca se sabe se fosse mais a sul não provocasse problemas. E o Minho registou 985.0hPa, o que é um valor já notável.

Aparentemente não houve problemas graves, quer aqui quer na Galiza, apesar de algumas rajadas de mais de 150 km/h registadas bem perto de Portugal. Isto do tempo não é uma ciência exacta, a natureza tem os seus caprichos. Com uma depressão com menos de 980 hPa não se passou nada de grave, mas na noite anterior sem nada disso houve um tornado ou um downburst também na Galiza. Os mistérios imprevisiveis da natureza.

Isto metia respeito, penso que não há duvidas sobre isso, uma depressão tão cavada para estas latitudes e com explosões convectivas junto ao centro, é algo que não se vê muitas vezes, e já há por aí algumas discussões técnicas sobre o que se passou ali durante umas poucas horas.

*17 de Abril 22:15-00:00 UTC*





Para além da situação sinóptica geral, em que podemos ter alguma confiança no que se pode passar, há depois toda uma série de interacções locais que são dificeis de prever, onde se encaixa por exemplo uma rajada solitária de 180km/h na Galiza. Outro exemplo. Nessa noite aqui na grande Lisboa, foi uma noite sem grandes problemas mas num só momento, proximo das 22:15 se  não me engano, uma ou duas rajadas varreram uma grande região, foi quando eu fiquei sem electricidade, o Mário Barros registou 80km/h na estação dele ou quando o André ficou sem o pluviometro e sem antena parabólica, e moramos todos a bastantes quilometros uns dos outros. 
Num só instante cairam várias árvores em toda esta região, em determinados locais acredito que o vento possa ter ultrapassado os 100 km/h ou mais. Durou apenas alguns segundos. Depois regressou uma quase tranquilidade.


----------



## psm (19 Abr 2008 às 09:32)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pois é ...
> A tua análise é inteligente mas esbarra na vertente das responsabilidades.
> Quando se coloca um "aviso vermelho",esse aviso é feito por pessoas e não por computadores, que perante determinados pressupostos têm que agir e com sentido de responsabilidade.
> No fundo ,e em escalas diversas,eu comparo estes avisos  às previsões do IM que muitas vezes no Verão  indicam a possibilidade da ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas durante a tarde e depois,...nicles...não se passou nada.
> ...



Concordo em pleno.

Quanto a olhos de lembrar,e foi bem postado pelo o vince e minho que aquele "fenomono"está  num sector quente tal como ainda estamos nesta em que hora  estou a escrever.


Neste momento caiu um enorme aguaceiro com uma bela incus,vejo a base da incus,e sol para sul(praia), está já a acontecer á 10 minutos


Sugerir a compra do livro "O TEMPO" com o prefácio de Ian McCaskill famoso meteorologista reformado da BBc e dos professores  B.W Atkinson e DrºAlan Gadd     neste livro tem uma explicação muito concreta de como funciona certos sistemas frontais,nem sempre são tão prefeitos como foi o caso do primeiro acontecimento.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2008 às 11:03)

Cerca de metade de Portugal Continental (o Norte) já se encontra em Alerta Laranja, sendo que o resto do País, com excepção dos Açores se encontra em Alerta Amarelo


Em Portugal Continental:

O alerta laranja de: *"Nas terras altas: vento de sudoeste até 70 km/h, com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h."* a valer nos Distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila real, Bragança, Guarda, Viseu, Aveiro, Castelo Branco e  Coimbra, activo de hoje ás 07:00 até hoje ás 21:59

O alerta amarelo de: *"Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas e queda de granizo."* a valer em todo o País, de hoje ás 07:00 até hoje ás 21:59

O alerta amarelo de: *"No litoral e terras altas: vento de sudoeste até 55 km/h, com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h." *a valer nos Distritos de Leiria, Lisboa, Setúbal e Beja de hoje ás 07:00 até hoje ás 21:59

O alerta amarelo de: *"Vento de sudoeste até 55 km/h, com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h."* a valer no Distrito de Faro de hoje ás 07:00 até hoje ás 21:59

O alerta amarelo de: *"Ondas de oeste até 5 m."* a valer em todos os Distritos do litoral, ou seja, Viana do castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria, Lisboa, Setúbal, Bela e Faro de hoje ás 07:00 até amanha ás 06:59

O alerta amarelo de: *"Na costa Sul ondas de sudoeste até 4,5 m." *a valer apenas no Distrito de Faro de hoje ás 07:00 até amanha ás 06:59

Na Madeira:

O alerta amarelo de: *"Nas terras altas: vento de noroeste até 55 km/h, com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h."* a valer na Madeira de hoje ás 07:00 até hoja ás 21:59

O alerta amarelo de: *"Na costa norte: Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 m."* a valer na Madeira de hoje ás 07:00 até amanha ás 06:59

Nos Açores não existe qualquer aviso meteorológico







http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## lismen (19 Abr 2008 às 13:20)

Bem boa tarde a todos venho começar aqui a minha participação neste humilde fórum.
Neste momento segundo a estação meteorológica MeteoPortela estão 15ºC humidade encontra-se nos 59% e a pressão nos 998 MB.

Que esta seja uma de muitas participações que farei neste fórum e claro imagens também do local onde me encontro do tempo que se faz sentir com margem de erro de 15 minutos

Abraço a todos a todos por fazerem deste fórum um fórum a seguir e eu tudo farei para participar mais e melhor ao longo dos tempos...


----------



## Levante (19 Abr 2008 às 13:58)

Há muito que não vinha aqui ao fórum, foi com muita pena minha que perdi o seguimento destas meninas que nos têm asolado este mês...para além da "beleza" dos fenómenos, deve ter sido animado aqui no fórum  Tem sido o típico Abril águas mil, e é cada vez mais comum os picos de precipitação e temporais a registarem-se na primavera (e outono), o que nos aproxima das características mais mediterranicas do nosso clima, como acontece com a vizinha Espanha por exemplo.
Passando ao que interessa, e exageros à parte, foi com alguma surpresa que presenciei esta madrugada/inicio de manha uma das maiores chuvadas que já vi como era previsivel, começou a pingar por volta das 00, mas a partir das 03 (como o guru previa), deu-lhe com mais força, e continuar a chuviscar até ás 05. Das 05 às 07 caíu o maior pé de água, foi de facto impressionante, infelizmente nao tenho registos mas aguardo pelos valores do algarvio q está aqui a +- 500m, se tanto. O costume aqui, quando chove com intensidade, é acontecer aí durante 5-10m, se tanto. Pois a Balduína (belo nome han ) fez das suas e durante 2h choveu intensamente sem parar com períodos bastante fortes. Como digo, anseio pelos registos. O vento estou certo que houve rajadas frequentes de 100 km/h, e uma delas no pico da chuva fe-la cair praticamente na horizontal numa larga área, o que não é assim muito vulgar. No satélite não se vislumbravam aquelas tipicas meninas convectivas explosivas bem gordas... pelo que desta vez fiquei mesmo surpreso com a quantidade de água que caíu por aqui!  Espero que os entendidos se manifestassem e explicassem a fundo esta garota e dessem os seus testemunhos locais


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Abr 2008 às 13:59)

Antes de mais bem vindo lismen! Por aqui pelo Porto apesar de estar tudo muito calmo, inclusivamente com boas abertas, penso que se vai poder avizinhar uma bela tarde de chuva "grossa"... Atenção ao indice CAPE que apesar de não ser brutal, põe de sobreaviso especialmente a costa continental portuguesa para esta tarde/noite!Por isso cá esperamos muitos


----------



## Hawk (19 Abr 2008 às 15:07)

Obrigado pelas explicações do Vince e do Nimboestrato. Queria ressalvar que não quis de forma alguma pôr em causa o Aviso Vermelho lançado pelo IM na 5ª feira passada, pois como disse o Vince registaram-se rajadas de 150 Km/h nas proximidades de território nacional e o próprio IM previa rajadas de 135 Km/h nas terras altas daqueles distritos, o que corresponde segundo aos seus critérios a "Alerta Vermelho".

Não pude deixar de notar que no dia em que o IM lançou esses alertas, no noticiário da SIC ao mesmo tempo que mostravam imagens de mau tempo, os pivots anunciavam que alguns distritos estavam em Alerta Vermelho, no entanto o que se lia em rodapé era "Quase todo o território nacional em Alerta Amarelo e Laranja". Ou seja, mais uma vez uma situação que podia ser potencialmente perigosa, não foi bem exposta pelos meios de comunicação social.

Consigo compreender perfeitamente quando o Nimboestrato fala na "questão humana" do lançamento dos avisos. Sabendo que estes Alertas são lançados mais pelo efeito que podem ter na estruturas (e nas pessoas como consequência) é bom que haja alguém (e não um computador) que se lembre que no nosso país nem toda a gente mora debaixo de um telhado e de uma laje de betão.


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Abr 2008 às 15:53)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pois é ...
> A tua análise é inteligente mas esbarra na vertente das responsabilidades.
> Quando se coloca um "aviso vermelho",*esse aviso é feito por pessoas e não por computadores, que perante determinados pressupostos têm que agir e com sentido de responsabilidade.*
> No fundo ,e em escalas diversas,eu comparo estes avisos  às previsões do IM que muitas vezes no Verão  indicam a possibilidade da ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas durante a tarde e depois,...nicles...não se passou nada.
> ...



Olá nimboestrato

1º - Concordo. Em caso de dúvida deve-se proceder como se esperasse o pior. Daí se tomarem as devidas precauções. 'Mais vale prevenir do que remediar', lá diz o povo. E em muitos casos não há remédio, como o de perda de vidas.

2º - É natural que  membros deste forum expressassem as suas dúvidas e receios quanto ao falso olho de furacão. Numa determinada imagem aparentava a forma de ciclone tropical, embora não enganasse quem tivesse mais prática na interpretação de imagens. E como tal, o caso foi devidamente esclarecido e não se falou mais no 'furacão'.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Abr 2008 às 16:34)

Sinceramente... desculpem o possivel off-topic...

Mas quantas ''BALDUINAS'' existem????

So neste sistema depressionario já vi quase meia duzia de OLHOS DE ''Furacão frio''... e qual desses sistemas foi ou será a´''Balduina''???

Nem todos os furacões sao de origem tropical...

E será por Logica de ventos e intensidade esta DANA NAO TENHA PASSADO POR VEZES A CATEGORIA DE FURACÃO??? 



Como um dos membros mais antigos do forum... quero uma explicação pelo menos aos criterios de batizo a depressoes... pois pela experiencia que tenho o batizado a um sistema é quando ele é organizado e unico e não ao global de filhos (depressoes ou instabilidades secundarias)...

VINCE...


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Abr 2008 às 16:48)

]ToRnAdO[;69912 disse:
			
		

> Sinceramente... desculpem o possivel off-topic...
> 
> Mas quantas ''BALDUINAS'' existem????
> 
> ...



Boa tarde... sinceramente n serei a pessoa mais indicada para responder a isso... mas o k eu penso é k balduina é todo o sistema depressionário... os "filhos" terão porventura nomes diferentes... acho eu k é assim n tenho a certeza... pelo menos é o k eu tenho pensado até agora... abraços


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2008 às 17:53)

]ToRnAdO[;69912 disse:
			
		

> Como um dos membros mais antigos do forum... quero uma explicação pelo menos aos criterios de batizo a depressoes...



1) Olá, para começar não exigas explicações, aqui estamos todos de forma voluntária a dar o nosso melhor sem qualquer contrapartida. Quando dizes "quero" então acrescenta "por favor" 

2) A tua questão, das várias depressões dentro de um mesmo sistema foi debatida aqui no forum de forma aberta entre todos os que quiseram contribuir de forma construtiva com sugestões já no princípio do anterior sistema. Ficou decidido entre todos que nestes casos mantinha-se o nome para todo o sistema. É a melhor solução e que nada tem de errado, o Instituto de Meteorologia de Berlim curiosamente fez exactamente o mesmo com a nossa Balduína, acabou por dar nome o nome Wilhelmina I, Wilhelmina II, etc aos principais centros depressionários, embora já tardiamente para nós, só quando a primeira depressão foi para França é que deram nomes, daí a termos avançado aqui primeiro com "Balduina". Na altura também demos conta disso no forum.

3) Nenhuma das depressões foram DANA's, sigla espanhola que não faz sentido usarmos por cá pois significa «Depresión Aislada de Niveles Altos», em português Depressão Isolada nos Niveis Altos, ou Cut Off Low em inglês. Nenhuma das depressões foi dos niveis altos, foram tudo depressões bem reflectidas na superficie, e de que maneira ... Na anterior «Andreia», apenas a primeira depressão começou por ser uma cutoff e durante um curto espaço de tempo, no primeiro e talvez segundo dia nos Açores. Tudo o muito que se seguiu ao longo de uma semana já nada tinha a ver com cutoff's.


----------



## apassosviana (20 Abr 2008 às 14:05)

Hawk disse:


> Queria apenas deixar a minha opinião em relação aos comentários que são feitos sobre os alertas do IM. Recordando, no entanto, que sou um leigo em termos de meteorologia e espero que não levem a mal encaixá-la aqui neste tópico.
> 
> Penso que os critérios de alerta do IM estão bem definidos no seu site. O maior risco que o IM corre nesta questão é a "banalização" dos alertas. Se o alerta vermelho tornar-se frequente por causa de umas sargetas entupidas e alguns ramos de árvores no chão, acontecerá que as pessoas nunca estarão verdadeiramente ALERTA quando estes voltarem a ser emitidos. Além disso penso que os alertas deveriam ser feitos mais a nível local do que regional (sabendo no entanto a grande dificuldade desse tipo de previsão).
> 
> ...



Tambem estou de acordo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Abr 2008 às 13:27)

Vince disse:


> 1) Olá, para começar não exigas explicações, aqui estamos todos de forma voluntária a dar o nosso melhor sem qualquer contrapartida. Quando dizes "quero" então acrescenta "por favor"
> 
> 2) A tua questão, das várias depressões dentro de um mesmo sistema foi debatida aqui no forum de forma aberta entre todos os que quiseram contribuir de forma construtiva com sugestões já no princípio do anterior sistema. Ficou decidido entre todos que nestes casos mantinha-se o nome para todo o sistema. É a melhor solução e que nada tem de errado, o Instituto de Meteorologia de Berlim curiosamente fez exactamente o mesmo com a nossa Balduína, acabou por dar nome o nome Wilhelmina I, Wilhelmina II, etc aos principais centros depressionários, embora já tardiamente para nós, só quando a primeira depressão foi para França é que deram nomes, daí a termos avançado aqui primeiro com "Balduina". Na altura também demos conta disso no forum.
> 
> 3) Nenhuma das depressões foram DANA's, sigla espanhola que não faz sentido usarmos por cá pois significa «Depresión Aislada de Niveles Altos», em português Depressão Isolada nos Niveis Altos, ou Cut Off Low em inglês. Nenhuma das depressões foi dos niveis altos, foram tudo depressões bem reflectidas na superficie, e de que maneira ... Na anterior «Andreia», apenas a primeira depressão começou por ser uma cutoff e durante um curto espaço de tempo, no primeiro e talvez segundo dia nos Açores. Tudo o muito que se seguiu ao longo de uma semana já nada tinha a ver com cutoff's.




Boas...

1) Peço imensas desculpas com o 'QUERO' .. foi mau da minha parte e sem intensão destrutiva ou ofensiva. 

2 e 3)De acordo e convencido

4)Obrigado


----------

